# ISPConfig auf XEN Server?



## Xerrez (10. Apr. 2008)

Hi,

ich habe auf meinem kleinen Rootserver XEN installiert.
Bei mir laufen die einzelnen Serverkomponenten auf jeweils einer anderen Dom-U (also BIND auf einer eigenen, MySQL auf einer eigenen und Apache/FTP auf einer eigenen).

Kann ich ISPConfig so konfigurieren das er die Einstellungen auf der richtigen Dom-U vornimmt oder muss ich da auf meinem System mit NFS Shares usw. rumspielen?

Gruß
Xerrez


----------



## Till (10. Apr. 2008)

Mit ISPConfig 2 müssen alle Dienste auf dem gleichen Server oder im Fall von XEN auf der gleichen VM sein. Mit NFS Shares könntest Du es vielleicht umgehen oder aber Du süchronisierst Die Config Dateien mit rsync.


----------



## Xerrez (10. Apr. 2008)

mh ne das ist nichts.

da bastel ich lieber was eigenes für meine situation


----------



## Till (10. Apr. 2008)

sonst wirf mal nen blick auf ispconfig 3, das ünterstützt dienste auf versch. servern. du findest infos dazu im developer forum, nimm am besten eine aktuelle version aus dem svn, die wird in kürze als beta veröffentlicht.


----------

